# Can a Goat get Depressed



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

My doe Coco had her baby on the 21st but it was stillborn. Now she just lays around, seems very sad, doesn't want to be around any of the other goats but her sister. Can she be depressed? And if so what can I do for her? She does eat and drink.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Have you checked a temp on her? 

I'm assuming she just had the one that was stillborn, are you milking her?

That aside, I do think that goats can get depressed. I have had to separate some of mine for various reasons in the past and if I separate two that are very bonded, they act depressed until back together.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Her temp is normal. And I have tried to milk her but she wont let me get 2 tugs and she is kick and fight. I just dont know what to do. Do I just let her be and give her some space or what?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Goats can most certainly get depressed. I had one doe get depressed when her sis got pregnant and she didn't. After she kidded for the first time she was happy as can be so I sold her with her twins.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, they can definitely get depressed. She's probably down because she lost her kid, but I would keep a close eye on her anyway. Make sure she's eating, temp stays good, she isn't anemic, etc.


----------



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Update on Coco. She is doing good. I am able to milk her a little more, she seems happy when I am milking her. Still keeping a close eye on her but as of right now she seems good. Running around with other goats and LGD.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad she's doing well


----------

